# Turbo SR20 B12's



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

There are a couple of us floating round. If you are interested in the install or wanna see some pics of mine, look under Hybrid DET in the B12 Sentra Section. Thanks!
John


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i wouldnt mind seeing some...i plan on stuffing a gtir and awd tranny in my wagon....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you notice this is a 7 year old thread?


----------



## Mudhiker (Oct 17, 2009)

chimmike said:


> did you notice this is a 7 year old thread?


There are still a few B12's kicking around. And several JDM SR20DET's for sale. Me, I'm having so much fun with my piddly E16i I can barely imagine what 200 horses would be like. That said, my present drivetrain can handle whatever rev's I give it. I'm not sure the old horse would be so solid with a seething turbo'd beast under the hood. Power is useless without control.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

chimmike said:


> did you notice this is a 7 year old thread?


so thats what the little date is for up there...you know in all my many years on multipule forums i never knew that...wow ...thanks for letting me know!.....:balls:


anyway Im sure more than one person has put a DET in there b12 in 7 years ....so might be nice to rekindle an old thread and get some intelligent and related responses from them and share what they have done .....as I am going to be putting a gtir motor and tranny in my wagon I would like to see what others have done.........

pardon my sarcasim...im a bit of a smart A$$....by no means take it personal....


----------

